# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Maria distel

## rijse147

hallo wie kan mij wat vertellen over het gebruik van,
maria distel.wordt dit gebruikt tijdens het kuren of erna. :Mad:

----------


## Francesco

beste rijse, Meria distel wordt gebruikt tijdens ontgiftingsprocessen van darmen en lever. Het heeft een beshermende en herstellende uitwerking op de lever. voor meer info: http://utopia.knoware.nl/~wwitsel/ma...g.lever.3.html. (even in het lange srtikel naar beneden scrollen) Je vertelt niet veel over je achtergronden en niet over welke kuren je bedoelt dus kan ik je verder geen gericht advies geven.

----------


## rijse147

francesco de kuur die ik gebruik is winstrol en mischien dianabol

----------


## Felice

hallo rijse,

Ik wilde net antwoorden dat mariadistel goed is om daar thee van te trekken voor de lever, maar zie dat hier al zoiets in die richting staat.
Wat is winstrol en dianabol eigenlijk?

In elk geval is het goed om daar thee van te maken, die kun je dan enkele keren per dag drinken.

----------


## Agnes574

Winstrol en dianabol zijn anabolen..Vandaar dat ik dit topic maar even in de juiste rubriek heb gezet  :Wink:

----------

